# Cooking Groundhog??



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Just left vances outdoors from purchasing my hoyt nitrum 30. Has a hoyt 5.5' stabilizer, hoyt qad rest, trophy ridge react pro sight, hoyt quiver & I'm shooting Easton d'torch arrows. Soon as I walked in my background I shot a groundhog from 30 yards out! Does anyone eat these and if you do how would you prepare it?


----------



## bass pro (Mar 16, 2009)

roast it like a hog slow rotisary baste with your favorite concocksion


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Skin it out then gut it. Cut off the feet and head. Under the front legs you will find some small white/yellow, what looks like fat sacks. These are sent glands. Cut those off. I then just cut the critter up in quarters then into a slow cooker with some beef broth and carrots and anything else you want to toss in. Just before eating toss in a can or 2 of cream of mushroom soup. Server it up over a few smashed up red skin potatoes. The young of the year are a lot better then the old ones


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Skin it out then gut it. Cut off the feet and head. Under the front legs you will find some small white/yellow, what looks like fat sacks. These are sent glands. Cut those off. I then just cut the critter up in quarters then into a slow cooker with some beef broth and carrots and anything else you want to toss in. Just before eating toss in a can or 2 of cream of mushroom soup. Server it up over a few smashed up red skin potatoes. The young of the year are a lot better then the old ones


That sure does sound good! What does the meat taste like?


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Make sure you gut it immediately. Tastes similar to roast beef.


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

JayBird77 said:


> Make sure you gut it immediately. Tastes similar to roast beef.


that sounds mmm mm good!


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

never tried it


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

brian jones said:


> That sure does sound good! What does the meat taste like?


Chicken


----------



## brian jones (Jul 31, 2015)

nice shot!


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have only cooked little ones. I soak them in water, salt, sugar, and garlic. Rub them with olive oil and then smoke them. Wife won't touch them.


----------



## bare naked (May 1, 2015)

Skippy said:


> Skin it out then gut it. Cut off the feet and head. Under the front legs you will find some small white/yellow, what looks like fat sacks. These are sent glands. Cut those off. I then just cut the critter up in quarters then into a slow cooker with some beef broth and carrots and anything else you want to toss in. Just before eating toss in a can or 2 of cream of mushroom soup. Server it up over a few smashed up red skin potatoes. The young of the year are a lot better then the old ones


X2


----------



## Templeton (May 27, 2015)

Shoot only young ones, cool/clean ASAP, I soak overnight in salt, drain, par-boil, drain, then I go over them and remove any excess fat etc. quarter up, slow cook with onion soup mix, celery, carrots. I think the trick is long and low heat in the crock pot, like 8 hrs.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Brian did you ever end up eating it? Any good?


----------

